# stocking a 60l/15g



## tom14 (Mar 4, 2007)

hi, im new.

could i put in a 60l:

2 dwarf gouramis (1 male 1 female)
4 peppered cories
3 male guppies

could i add anything else??

thanks for the help


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 25, 2007)

Seems pretty good.
But I've seen male guppies get a bit rough with eachother.
Maybe platies?


----------



## tom14 (Mar 4, 2007)

could i add to my list? or is it stocked.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

tom14 said:


> hi, im new.
> 
> could i put in a 60l:
> 
> ...


well lets try the 1 inch per gallon rule

2 dwarf Gs. 2 inches = 4 inches
4 cories. 3 inches = 12 inches
3 guppies. 2 inches = 6 inches

add it all up you get 22 inches of fish, if i were you i wouldnt get the cories and pick something else since cories should technically be held in 30 gallons or more.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

I would disagree there. I kept 4 corys and a number of other fish in my previous tank, and found there was plenty of room. They don't get that big.


----------



## tom14 (Mar 4, 2007)

male guppies grow to about 1" to 1.5" 
(that is what i have)

peppered cories 2.5"

thanks for the help


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

well take this for a reason

Corydoras are bottom dwellers, in which the bottom of the tank gets less oxygen, with the already high amount of fish you are going to have the oxygen levels will be quite low down there. Sure you can try to raise the oxygen by making the surface more turbulent but then the gourami wont be able to succesfully make a bubble nest with all the strong current

Second corydoras barbels are sensitive to water conditions, nitrate being one of them, you will need to keep the nitrates below 20 for them to be happy as a high nitrate level will damage there barbels. With a largely stocked tank the nitrate levels will be high and unless you are willing to do many water changes, there barbels will deteriorate. 

Cories in a small tank, might work if you are willing to do a lot of stuff on it, it might work, corydoras in a small tank with other fish that overstocks the tank a bit, no.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

I have cories in a 10 gallon tank, 2 C. Trilineatus (julii), 1 panda and 1 albino. They are more than happy and their barbells are extremely long and healthy. Nitrate levels are at least 20ppm as I dose 30ppm weekly for my plants. I also run an airstone 24/7 for oxygen even with my plants. 

The stocking does seem like it could be too much but with adequate filtration and good gravel vac once a week they should be fine. What kind of filter do you have? That will be a better determiner if your plans will work. If the filter can't keep up then the stocking levels may be a problem. Gouramis can also be aggressive so you might want to watch for fin nipping.


----------



## tom14 (Mar 4, 2007)

im not sure what type of filter it is. i comes with the "AQUAART 60L"

"The innovative EasyCrystalÃ‚Â® Filter is simple to use and permanently keeps water healthy and crystal clear." 
THIS IS FROM THE TETRA COMPANY

http://www.tetra.de/tetra/go/F970F5...8/?lang_id=2&F9663E2D7E96C076A9418B39D8D43F5B

it says you can have 1 - 2litres for each cm of fish, but says to keep to small fish and gives stocking guides. this is all i know about my filter. i replace filter bits and bobs correctly and the tank is siphoned a good 30l each week.

thanks for all the help. im not arguing with anyone im just saying what i have researched. thanks


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

that filter can deffinatly not be able to stock well, infact you probably wont be able to stock 10 cm of fish properly, why? Since there is no bio-filter, the filter is just a bag of activated carbon, it will provide mechanical and chemical but wont do anything biological, you need another filter. Either get or make a sponge filter or get another HOB filter. Get a penguin or emperor or aquaclear HOB filter for the bio-filtration.


----------



## tom14 (Mar 4, 2007)

it has a filter sponge pad also in front of the activated carbon. does thins mean anything? on the dvd it says that i should buy a capsule thnig to go on the filter pad which i did.

i have 3 fancy goldfish in there at the moment (6-7cm), ( im in the process of moving tanks)
ammonia 0
nitrite 0
nitrate around 20 -25

i use the master kit thing and not the dip thing. i do about 30 -40% water changes each week

also how much are these filters???


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

are you meant to change the sponge in front of the carbon?


----------



## tom14 (Mar 4, 2007)

every so often. with the whole cut it in half thing. you know what i mean


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

ok then its no good, you should never change the bio-filter, only things you need to change is the mechanical and chemical but you leave the bio-filter alone


----------



## tom14 (Mar 4, 2007)

ive never changed it, i didnt know what to do - books confusing.
ive changed carbon bit though a couple of times 

is the filter the biological bit?? do i need to get a new filter?


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

well if there is something in the filter that you dont change (preferably a sponge) then it might work, but it still seems like a weak filter so getting another one deffinatly wont hurt at all.


----------



## tom14 (Mar 4, 2007)

thanks, i think i will keep it on its own and if i see that my tank isnt haddling it i will buy another. i dont have much money most of the time (only 14) so i can just buy a filter. but if things even look like they are going down hill i will be done to [email protected] in a flash.


----------



## tom14 (Mar 4, 2007)

anyway back to the topic.

could i put the fish in? thanks i love all the help im getting


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

well if you want to save money, get the Hagen Aqua clear filters, if you have a bit more to spend then get the Penguin bio-wheel filter. Both have good reviews and both have a part in them that you dont change, just that the penguin has a bit better bio-filtration.

Have you cycled the tank yet?


----------



## tom14 (Mar 4, 2007)

how much is it? roughly


----------



## tom14 (Mar 4, 2007)

my goldfish are still in it, im moving house very soon (this or next month) and that is when im doing the change over ( you know - new house, new tank and all that lol) it is cycled, yes.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

aquaclear, 15 dollars american aprox
Penguin, 25 dollars american aprox


----------



## tom14 (Mar 4, 2007)

with te added filter could i get more fish??


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

a very small amount more but yes, with more filtration, the more fish.


----------



## tom14 (Mar 4, 2007)

what do you mean? how much roughly. could i add a couple more guppies or something


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

well with your stocking scheme, you NEED 2 filters, enough filtration to filter 120 liters of water. You yourself cant add anymore fish as you are quite overstocked already, just get another filter before you add the cories.


----------



## tom14 (Mar 4, 2007)

ok


----------



## tom14 (Mar 4, 2007)

i know im a bit naggy and i ask the same question over and over, so im apologising before hand

if i got the second filter could i squeaze in a clown plec? just say yes or no


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

no


----------



## tom14 (Mar 4, 2007)

thought so. oh well. could i have 5 guppies instead of 3? thanks


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

no, you cant add anymore fish since you are already overstocked, you need another filter to have the fish you want, if your not getting another filter you will need to not get the cories or something.


----------



## tom14 (Mar 4, 2007)

oh yeah i forgot are the filters you ae taliking about interanl or external???

thanks for all the help


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

External, HOB is enough although canister wont be that bad....


----------



## tom14 (Mar 4, 2007)

HOB what is that? sorry. and what do you mean by canister


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

HOB is a hang on back filter

Canister is a canister filter


----------



## tom14 (Mar 4, 2007)

how would it fit onto the tank?? it has a fixed hood to it


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

you cut a bit of the hood off...


----------



## tom14 (Mar 4, 2007)

how?


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

scisors, knife, saw, chainsaw, axe, gun


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

musho3210 said:


> scisors, knife, saw, chainsaw, axe, gun


How are you going to cut the hood with a gun?:question: What about axe and chainsaw?:wink2: Isn't that going too far, Ryan? :?


----------

